# ARP Church Seeking Pastor



## TheBruisedReed (Sep 27, 2020)

Greetings PB,

Covenant ARP Church of Jacksonville, North Carolina is searching for a pastor. I'm on the search committee and spreading the word on our beloved board. If anyone here is searching for a pulpit, or if you know of a minister in need of a congregation, please let me know! I'll answer any questions as the thread develops. Grace and peace, friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

